# Official TTF Discord?



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2021)

Hi all, I've been messing around with Discord and toying around with creating one for TTF. I wanted to see what your all thoughts were. Do we have anyone who's been an admin or mod in one before? I'm not 100% an expert but am learning slowly. If anyone here has experience and could help that'd be great. If not, what are your thoughts for having a server setup for real-time chatter with your fellow TTF'rs?


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 16, 2021)

Erestor Arcamen said:


> Hi all, I've been messing around with Discord and toying around with creating one for TTF. I wanted to see what your all thoughts were. Do we have anyone who's been an admin or mod in one before? I'm not 100% an expert but am learning slowly. If anyone here has experience and could help that'd be great. If not, what are your thoughts for having a server setup for real-time chatter with your fellow TTF'rs?


One thing that kept me in the JRRT site "Council of Elrond" was the "add-on" of a chatroom (not just one-on-one chats that worked a while longer).
The loss of that function is a major reason I only visit there sporadically, and post even more rarely.
If this is something of the sort (multi-participant chatroom, otherwise PM-ing will do for me), then your getting it to work satisfactorily would be greeted by my applause, certainly.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 16, 2021)

Yes, it'd be a chatroom with various channels. So for example, I'm in a chat for Brandon Sanderson's works. There's separate channels for each book series, a General/off-topic channel, etc. I want to do it, I just need to make sure it's done right. Last thing we need is someone at 3 am joining in and spamming us or posting all kinds of inappropriate stuff, etc.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 17, 2021)

I do have a Discord account. Its sort of like the development of IRC chatrooms of old, and like that chatroom that was on Council of Elrond.


----------



## Olorgando (Mar 19, 2021)

Olorgando said:


> One thing that kept me in the JRRT site "Council of Elrond" was the "*add-on*" of a chatroom ...





Halasían said:


> I do have a Discord account. Its sort of like the development of IRC chatrooms of old, and like that chatroom that was on Council of Elrond.


@Erestor Arcamen
Just one clarification, perhaps.
That chatroom that Halasían also mentioned, the one in CoE, did not need an account in something else than CoE.
While we were having our sporadic issues with the CoE chatroom not functioning, there was the suggestion of chatting "elsewhere".
I forget where, but IIRC in did involve having to open an account in this "dedicated chatroom site(?)", to which I had a "meh!" response.
This may be the wrong analogy, but many clips in the music and "watching" threads here can be run in TTF without having to "go elsewhere".
Some of the music ones do require you to open a new tab with YouTube, and listen to (and watch) them there.



Erestor Arcamen said:


> ... Last thing we need is someone at 3 am joining in and spamming us or posting all kinds of inappropriate stuff, etc.


As far as that goes, that CoE add-on chatroom had several options for the type of chatroom, the one we invariably chose was the "invitation only" one.
Whoever was on CoE first would open such a chatroom, and then wait for the other participants to show up in the "Members online" box, at which point it was possible to invite these members from within the chatroom. (A couple of times, more than one chatroom was opened because members logged in almost simultaneously, and ended up sending "join" invitations to the other. I say other because it never involved more than two members. We invariably settled on one such room, the other than being shut down.)

Not sure if my rambling reminiscences are helpful. I don't have the foggiest notion about the "background technologies" behind CoE respectively TTF, I'm just guessing that TTF is decidedly more up-to-date. But, as I just recently found out when trying to load the software for my 2004 digital camera on my current (bought October 2020) tower PC, downwards compatibility doe not extend infinitely ...


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Mar 19, 2021)

Yeah, Discord would require signing up for another account. I don't think Xenforo (the software that TTF runs on) has a built in chat other than the chatbox thing we use at the top of the page. One thing I have looked at is a bot that helps to moderate the various channels and filter out certain words and things. It might not work out, depends on how many people are interested, etc.


----------



## Bztar Arkson (Mar 30, 2021)

I'd join it.


----------



## Halasían (Mar 31, 2021)

I think having a discord server would invaraibly draw activity away from the forum, kind of like what fecebook pages did to most Tolkien sites in the early '10's.


----------



## Bztar Arkson (Mar 31, 2021)

Halasían said:


> I think having a discord server would invaraibly draw activity away from the forum, kind of like what fecebook pages did to most Tolkien sites in the early '10's.


Eh, I’m on a couple of forums that have discords and it’s not really that much of an issue as long as there’s a different type of messaging going on (more hang out than slow conversation).


----------



## Halasían (Sep 7, 2022)

I take it the shutbox function here has negated a desire for a discord server?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Sep 7, 2022)

I take it you misspelled shoutbox? 😉


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 7, 2022)

I actually have it sitting/waiting to be used I just never really heard a lot back from others and honestly have no idea what i'm doing as I've never set one up before. But it sort of exists just not publicly yet


----------



## Halasían (Sep 7, 2022)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> I take it you misspelled shoutbox? 😉


At least I didn't have an 'i' as the lone vowel! 😆


----------



## Eljorahir (Sep 8, 2022)

Halasían said:


> At least I didn't have an 'i' as the lone vowel! 😆


Ya...that woulda been a shut-show.


----------



## Halasían (Sep 8, 2022)

Eljorahir said:


> Ya...that woulda been a shut-show.


Total shuthouse.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 8, 2022)

Back to discord, if anyone's seriously interested and has experience with moderating/administrating discord feel free to reach out and maybe you can help, if we want a discord for the forum


----------



## Olorgando (Sep 9, 2022)

Can anyone tell me why the originators of this - platform, is it? - chose such a name for it? Were they clairvoyant about the general tendency Internet discussions take? 🤨


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Sep 9, 2022)

Olorgando said:


> Can anyone tell me why the originators of this - platform, is it? - chose such a name for it? Were they clairvoyant about the general tendency Internet discussions take? 🤨











Discord - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org







> The name Discord was chosen because it "sounds cool and has to do with talking", was easy to say, spell, remember, and was available for trademark and website. In addition, "Discord in the gaming community" was the problem they wished to solve.


Despite it's origins, it's used for many more communities than just gaming anymore. I belong to a local Pittsburgh discord server where people from the area plan meetups to make friends and get together, Kurzgesagt is a German animation studio who makes amazing videos about science and all kinds of stuff and they have one for discussing their content, just to name a few examples.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

Looking through old threads and came upon this. 

What exactly is Discord? I don't have an account, but I have friends that do and could likely help with set-up. I love the idea of real-time chatter. Have any steps been taken to make this a reality? Just curious-- and late to the game.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 27, 2022)

It's a chat service. Not sure if we're going to go through with this or not as there may be other options available on the site itself as well.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

I see. So is it like a Skype or Zoom chatting service?

There are options for that on this very site?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Oct 27, 2022)

There aren't right now it's just something that could someday MAYBE happen but it depends. and yeah it's like a chat service. You join a server and then there's room in that server. For example I'm on one for Xbox gamers and then they have a general chat, a help/questions chat, etc.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 27, 2022)

I see, okay. So it is like a real-time chat where you see and hear eachother. It could be fun to do. I know I have been loving the Forum 2.0 PHOTO Thread. So interesting to see everyone in reality.


----------



## Sons of the Woodland King (Oct 31, 2022)

I would love to see a TTF Discord channel! I don't have enough experience to help Admin/Mod one, but I would definitely use it if there was one available!  It's just a great tool for quick communications.


----------



## CheriptheRipper (Oct 31, 2022)

Ah here it is. I've already told you my thoughts on it but I just want to put my vote in here as well.
I'd love to join one as a member.
I don't have any experience as a mod or anything of the ilk however. Hell, apparently way back when, you thaught me about discord pins Erestor!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Oct 31, 2022)

I'm very supportive and enthusiastic about the idea. 
I don't think I could rightly be a mod, at least before knowing all the little details and entailments, but I would love to talk in real-time with my TTF community. Really, it would be amazing.


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 15, 2022)

Just a bit curious: have any steps been taken to begin this, and make it a reality?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 16, 2022)

Not really yet. There's also talk about a chat being integrated on the site itself instead eventually. Not 100% sure which direction we'll go in. I think if I made a discord it would be separate from the site and I'd just invite people to join, if I do it


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 16, 2022)

I see. That makes sense. Just keep me posted. Waiting with bated breath for an opportunity like this -- if you know what I mean.


----------



## Halasían (Nov 19, 2022)

I think we create enough of our own discord here, don't we?


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Nov 19, 2022)

Halasían said:


> I think we create enough of our own discord here, don't we?


Some do, for sure!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 19, 2022)

Halasían said:


> I think we create enough of our own discord here, don't we?


Definitely Melkor does!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Nov 21, 2022)

Alright. So, I am currently in the process of getting a Discord account. 

Is there any way that you can link me to the server you made EA? Perhaps I could help working out the details to getting a server for us. I love the idea of chatting real-time with you all.


----------



## Maedhros_Nelyafinwë (Nov 29, 2022)

If you guys made a Discord, I'd be interested in joining!


----------



## Elbereth Vala Varda (Dec 8, 2022)

On this note I just made a discord account and finally got it verified. 

If any of you want to add me as a contact, just say so. I can give my discord profile.


----------



## HugoB (Dec 19, 2022)

It's the job that's never started as takes longest to finish. I would join, though.


----------

